# 1128 OXE (38654) vs 1028 OHXE (38806)



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Been wanting to purchase a new blower for a while now. Was set on getting an Ariens but I am now considering Toro. Two options in front of my right now are a new 1028 OHXE (38806) for $1900 or a very lightly used 1128 OXE (38654) for $900. Below is a summary of the differences that I've found so far.

15" vs 16" tires
B&S vs Toro engine
342cc vs 302cc displacement
14" vs 12" impeller
Pivoting scraper vs fixed scraper
No handwarmers vs handwarmers
No drift cutters vs drift cutters

I'm not concerned about drift cutters. Handwarmers would be nice but not a requirement. I would change the pivot scrapper on the 1128 to a fixed scrapper. Really leaning towards the used 1128 because there's no replacement for displacement (haha) and I think (?) it has a bigger impeller. Which to buy and why?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Buy the 1128 and go on a fall getaway.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Go with the 1128 I have one and it will blow any snow that comes your way.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Hanky said:


> Go with the 1128 I have one and it will blow any snow that comes your way.


Let us know what you get. I also went to a fixed scraper a easy fix.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Hanky said:


> Let us know what you get. I also went to a fixed scraper a easy fix.


Hanky - I sent you private message (this forum calls them "Conversations") asking you about your blower. I saw that you have one and I read your review. Any updates - positive or negative?


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Ended up buying the 1128. Now time to sell my old Montgomery Ward 8/26. Looking forward to better throwing distance, interlocking handles, a light and the quickstick!


----------

